# Ellie's wait



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

As anyone who has ever waited for their goat to kid the wait is a killer.
Ellie is due on the 20th but mom and I think she will go early. We are keeping an eye on her.
I will get better pictures later I did not want to bother her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goatzrule said:


> As anyone who has ever waited for their goat to kid the wait is a killer.
> Ellie is due on the 20th but mom and I think she will go early. We are keeping an eye on her.
> I will get better pictures later I did not want to bother her.


She's lookin good  can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

yes we have someone who already reserved two babies. We were going to a party tonight but she looked close so i guess we will see what happens. Her ligs are soft, but her udder has a little more filling to do.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I bet my goat phanelopy is closer 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I feel bad she is so uncomfortable , she still has a couple more days.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can feel phanelopys kids in her tail head 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

phanelopy kidded if anyone even cares :-/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you. She has me on my toes. (even though she has a week.) :hair:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She seemed more comfortable today, I guess she just cramped yesterday. But boy this is going to be a long week


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks a lot closer, very very soon 
Her udder looks bigger then last time. She has not lost her plug yet that I am know of.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Big girl! 
She's lookin good!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes I feel bad for her.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok! She kidded last night around 12:00 I was not there to see the birth. She had quads. 4!!!!! Sadly one was dead when we got there, we tried a little to save it but he/she was already gone. But we do have 3 healty babies 2 girls 1 boy. I post pics soon, 2 were black and 1 is honey.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Two have waddles! So happy but the father did not have waddles or black fur. So I guess that is odd but happy to have three live.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids. Sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!  :stars: sorry you lost one  but congrats on the rest.

Who was the dad?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Coconut is the dad. Brenda's goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He does have wattles 

And colors can come from anywhere just about


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!
Sorry you lost one


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Its hard to lose one but I am glade we have three healty babies.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

And here they are! I will get better pics of Domino later but right know they are finally sleeping.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are cute!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What cute little babies! I love the oddball honey kid


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks I don't know where they got the black color from. There Sire is a tanish.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute in their sweaters.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes they are. Though Domino keeps peeing in his. :/


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep, tiny little ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goatzrule said:


> Yes they are. Though Domino keeps peeing in his. :/


Gotta love that :lol: that's why I have a LARGE array of sizes lol! I hate when they pee on them!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes they have there own wardrobe of coats and pjs made out of sweater sleeves.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That works  

I buy them on sale at Walmart and pet stores  little dog ones


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I wanted to do that too but mom wanted to use sleeves from shirts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's cheaper


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah it is. I also have to cut a hole so he can go pee.


----------

